# Is Banana Republic a good brand for a 29 year old?



## brquestion (Jan 18, 2012)

I am 29 years old and I got a shirt from Banana Republic. My girlfriend made a comment that her grandpa shops at Banana Republic. I thought they were for younger people since it has a lot of slim cut stuff. I am going to wear the shirt regardless, but I am curious what the target age group of banana republic is???


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Target age group appears to be late 20s to late 30s/early 40s. There are plenty of great reasons to avoid BR, but if you like the shirt, wear it.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

BR is for your age group. There stuff's ok and often quite sharp. but I don't think their suits are good values.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

brquestion said:


> My girlfriend made a comment that her grandpa shops at Banana Republic.


My bet is that he doesn't shop there any more. Twenty-five years ago, BR (and GAP, for that matter) sold decent sport coats that were made in Italy, nice heavy chinos, etc. I think that's the BR that your girlfriend's grandpa shopped at.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

So what if one or two old people shop at BR? I see old men hitting on college girls wearing Affliction t-shirts all the time. It's kind of depressing/disgusting/sad.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

PTB in San Diego said:


> My bet is that he doesn't shop there any more. Twenty-five years ago, BR (and GAP, for that matter) sold decent sport coats that were made in Italy, nice heavy chinos, etc. I think that's the BR that your girlfriend's grandpa shopped at.


Twenty-_nine_ years ago, Banana Republic stores had an old Jeep on the sales floor piled with merchandise, tropical foliage and a life-sized stuffed elephant. You could buy pith helmets and Amelia Earhart pilot hats, available through some of the most amazing ever written (yeah, written). If you have the chance to raid your GF's grampy's stash, do it!

With regard to the current Banana Republic's target demographic, it's already been commented on. It's an upmarket GAP with an air of faux luxury. I'm not sure what your girlfriend meant by her comment, but my brother's fiancee said that BR clothes is "WASPy", so maybe there's something to it after all.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

My girlfriend's friends call us "Grandma and Grandpa" behind our backs, so I may not be the best one to answer this, but I think you're fine. My younger professors dress in a Banana Republican style. They're all around 29. Some of them wear it very well, others don't quite pull it off. None of them look inappropriate, though.

And Hardline42, I've seen scans of those catalogs online. They're really something, but I'd say the best catalog writing (at least right now) is in American Science and Surplus.


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

Br is a great place for a 29 year old. Never pay retail there, there's tons of great sales.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen. I happen to be married to my 3rd wife A 29yo lawyer who I met in BR It is for your age group I suggest J Crew btw. they do a nice t shirt nice shirts fir the price point onsale.J crew outsources Alden Barbour so nice mix Btw I don't shop at BR nice day


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

Leighton said:


> So what if one or two old people shop at BR? I see old men hitting on college girls wearing Affliction t-shirts all the time. It's kind of depressing/disgusting/sad.


Are they having any success?

The sad part is the Affliction t-shirts. The rest is ... well, situation normal.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Leighton said:


> ...I see old men hitting on college girls wearing Affliction t-shirts all the time. It's kind of depressing/disgusting/sad.


Not if it is successful.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...the best catalog writing (at least right now) is in American Science and Surplus.


I may try the Bolshevik Buttons () on a blazer.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ I just read the description on those buttons. HA! :biggrin:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> ^^ I just read the description on those buttons. HA! :biggrin:


I like the military dog dish, too. Just the thing for when you have the vicar over for tea...


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

brquestion said:


> My girlfriend made a comment that her grandpa shops at Banana Republic.


I know an 81 year old man who shops at Brooks Brothers. This does not mean his granddaughter's 30-ish year old fiancé should feel weird about wearing a Brooks OCBD.
-- 
Michael


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> They're really something, but I'd say the best catalog writing (at least right now) is in American Science and Surplus.


YES!!!!! My copy is right next to the computer.

Andy B.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen. I happen to be married to my 3rd wife A 29yo lawyer who I met in BR It is for your age group I suggest J Crew btw. they do a nice t shirt nice shirts fir the price point onsale.J crew outsources Alden Barbour so nice mix Btw I don't shop at BR nice day


:biggrin: Until I came to the last sentence, I was sure you were the grandpa who shopped at BR and why.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen. I happen to be married to my 3rd wife A 29yo lawyer who I met in BR It is for your age group I suggest J Crew btw. they do a nice t shirt nice shirts fir the price point onsale.J crew outsources Alden Barbour so nice mix Btw I don't shop at BR nice day


Dr. Jimmy I am single and so if she has any friends, sister, etc. then I may be available.

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Your girlfriend is absolutely correct: BR is for customers no older than 32. It says so, right on documents filed with the Security and Exchange Commission--you can look it up. And so, shop at BR whilst you can, because the clock is ticking. After you are no longer allowed on the premises, you may apply for entry to Brooks Brothers, but there are no guarantees. So, study up. My sources say that only one of 15 applicants are allowed to shop at BB, and odds decrease for younger folk.

It is a very good thing that you have asked this question. Otherwise, how would you know whether your chosen trousers are really for you, or whether there is simply room built in for Depends and you are merely oddly shaped for a younger fellow? If the latter is true, I suggest that you consider khakis by Bills, which are available by mail-order, shipped in plain brown wrapper so that no one will know what you are up to.

Really, thank God someone brought this up. It was about darn time.


----------

